# 2016 Peanuts / Snoopy Halloween Mechandise Info



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Snoopy / Charlie Brown mug - Walgreens

Candy Dish - Snoopy - CVS


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Hallmark has a fair number of Peanuts/Snoopy things!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I saw these 50th anniversary plushes at Albertsons today. I bought the smaller one. 

Forgive the pic, they were on the top shelf and I'm short.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

CVS has a Peanuts clock as well... small and round, it makes sound on the hour. It has a light sensor so it won't make noise in the dark.


----------



## Hell Harpy (Jul 24, 2013)

The Oriental Trading Halloween issue has 3 or 4 pages of Peanuts items.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hell Harpy said:


> The Oriental Trading Halloween issue has 3 or 4 pages of Peanuts items.


Thanks! I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

CVS has all halloween on sale 20% off. I had to grab the Snoopy candy dish


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Saw these at Walgreens today. Not a fan of nutcrackers but they sure are cute.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Not sure where this photo went in the previous post. First time posting from my phone


----------



## pauly88 (Sep 10, 2016)

I like that Clock. gotta check out the cvs near me..


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Found all these cuties today (plus a few more that I didn't get pics of). I resisted a lot because I know that my friends and family try to find Halloween/peanuts items for my birthday, which is Oct. 11th. I can say that I want 2 of the candy dishes because I love it just that much! I want to store one just in case the other one gets broken. 

CVS:









Scrubs! Walmart:









Dog Toys! Walmart:


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Oriental Trading catalog came in my mail today & they have quite a lot of Peanuts stuff. Definitely take a look if you like Snoopy stuff!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

mb24 said:


> Found all these cuties today (plus a few more that I didn't get pics of). I resisted a lot because I know that my friends and family try to find Halloween/peanuts items for my birthday, which is Oct. 11th. I can say that I want 2 of the candy dishes because I love it just that much! I want to store one just in case the other one gets broken.
> 
> CVS:
> 
> ...


Do you know what the prices were on the clock and the waterglobe? We don't have a Cvs in my town so I have been looking on ebay and don't want to pay way more than I should. Thanks!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

purpleferrets3 said:


> Do you know what the prices were on the clock and the waterglobe? We don't have a Cvs in my town so I have been looking on ebay and don't want to pay way more than I should. Thanks!


I believe the globe is 19.99 (I believe it's a Kurt Adler design) and the clock is 9.99. I really want one of the CVS snow globes!


----------



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

Breaking news! Halloween Peanuts coming to a Happy Meal near you! Check it out: https://thebigscare.wordpress.com/2...cket-charlie-brown-halloween-happy-meal-2016/


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

mb24 said:


> I believe the globe is 19.99 (I believe it's a Kurt Adler design) and the clock is 9.99. I really want one of the CVS snow globes!


Thank you!!


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

The Big Scare said:


> Breaking news! Halloween Peanuts coming to a Happy Meal near you! Check it out: https://thebigscare.wordpress.com/2...cket-charlie-brown-halloween-happy-meal-2016/


Oh great!!! Be going to McDonalds to see about purchasing them all lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

The Big Scare said:


> Breaking news! Halloween Peanuts coming to a Happy Meal near you! Check it out: https://thebigscare.wordpress.com/2...cket-charlie-brown-halloween-happy-meal-2016/


OH MY GOODNESS!!!!! I am over the moon! Thanks for sharing!


----------

